# Looking to offload some driveways (South shore Ma)



## avjohnson (Sep 18, 2008)

After yesterday's storm I got more calls than I have the resources for...I think I've recieved my limit. If there is anyone in the Scituate/Marshfield Mass area that is looking for some driveways just let me know and we can talk. Just looking for someone who is reliable...I have no expectations in return. Send a PM for info...


----------



## jandjcarpentry (Jan 1, 2011)

Looking for some work in that area. Call me if you have any work. 617-966-0134

Thanks,
Jayson


----------



## avjohnson (Sep 18, 2008)

Still have a few that you may want. Will call you soon. Talk to you soon...


----------

